# Methamizole not working?



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

On Methimazole 4 one month now, just had labs done and TSH, T3 free is almost identical to what it was before taking the drug!

Is this normal? Has anyone heard of this? I was expecting some results...
:confused0064:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> On Methimazole 4 one month now, just had labs done and TSH, T3 free is almost identical to what it was before taking the drug!
> 
> Is this normal? Has anyone heard of this? I was expecting some results...
> :confused0064:


Hi, Poppie! What is your dose? Where is your TSH and FREE T3? We need ranges with that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Poppie said:


> On Methimazole 4 one month now, just had labs done and TSH, T3 free is almost identical to what it was before taking the drug!
> 
> Is this normal? Has anyone heard of this? I was expecting some results...
> :confused0064:


Hi Poppie,

Many times the FT4 and FT3 do a bit of shifting so if you have labs for both of those please post along with ranges. I know for me my FT3 actually went p the first moth but my FT4 dropped significantly so having both labs might explain why your FT3 remained the same.

Are you taking your pills every 8 hours?


----------



## Poppie (Feb 8, 2010)

I will have to get those on Monday. ( I assume the ranges are the same as before...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Poppie said:


> I will have to get those on Monday. ( I assume the ranges are the same as before...


It all depends on whether they used the same lab.


----------

